
Free Angry Birds for Android - bound008
http://www.amazon.com/mobile-apps/b?ie=UTF8&node=2350149011
======
jhack
US only.

------
gcb
Forces you to provide credit card.

Auto starts at boot.

Purveyors of the worst android app: amazon mp3 store that can't be installed
or stopped!

